# Dem Debates... MSNBC vs CNN



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

100% nothing to do with the contents of the debates... the candidates... the questions... or the answers...

100% about the broadcast, and one aspect of the broadcast.

HD...

CNN-HD Debate was astronimically better to watch, the MSNBC-SD debate


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've watched the CNN debates but their HD coverage spoiled me, couldn't take it in MSNBC's SD coverage.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I missed it but my question is, did CNN keep the screen clean or did they clutter up the edges with trivia?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I missed it but my question is, did CNN keep the screen clean or did they clutter up the edges with trivia?


Not that I recall.


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 100% nothing to do with the contents of the debates... the candidates... the questions... or the answers...
> 
> 100% about the broadcast, and one aspect of the broadcast.
> 
> ...


Lack of HD is appalling. Since M$ lost HD-DVD, maybe they will try to win the hi-def crowd through existing channel upgrades...


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

To be honest, I've watched nothing but CNN since their HD channel went live. It is so difficult to watch the other news channels since they are in SD.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

sshams95 said:


> To be honest, I've watched nothing but CNN since their HD channel went live. It is so difficult to watch the other news channels since they are in SD.


+1


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Agreed but their Super Tuesday coverage was a cluster.... of graphics and little boxes. Maybe someone younger liked it but it was over the top for me. I'm reminded of an old SNL skit where the graphics take over 8/9 of the screen and the anchor is in a little box at the upper right.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

How many debates do we possibly need?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The CNN debate at the Ronald Reagan Library, with Air Force One in the background, was one of the finest pictures I've ever seen. The tape re-broadcasts couldn't catch the snap the live broadcast had. Their last Democratic debate also looked exceptionally good, and again tape replays, even in HD, suffered in comparison.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

The CNNHD feed would have looked a lot better if we had someone like Mary Carey running for president.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Seriously, let's keep the discussion technical, non-political, and above the belt, ok?


----------

